

Microsoft Sold 40 Million Windows 8 Licenses in First Month - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_sold_40_million_windows_8_licenses_first_month400

======
jimmthang
Yea, but look at the footnote at the bottom:

But Net Applications’ data tells a different story. According to the web
metrics firm’s desktop operating system market share data, Windows 8 only
accounts for around 1.20% of all desktop-based web traffic. In stark contrast,
its predecessor had managed to touch 4% percent in just three weeks of
availability.

